# The 'er... what?' smiley



## Jimbob_Disco

Hi,

The  (er... what?) smiley for some reason isn't available on the clickable smileys list when posting, only as a BB code.  Is there any way this could be rectified for consistency?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Buena sugerencia. Gracias por la info


----------



## pointvirgule

Shortcut: o_O →


----------



## MiguelitOOO

pointvirgule said:


> Shortcut: o_O →


When you are in a PC, it is needed the use of BB Code.
I would like this one: ¬_¬


----------



## mkellogg

I'm not sure why it was left out.  Maybe I didn't like it for some reason when we moved to Xenforo.  Whatever the case, I just added it. You might need to refresh your page or wait a few days to see it.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

mkellogg said:


> I'm not sure why it was left out.  Maybe I didn't like it for some reason when we moved to Xenforo.  Whatever the case, I just added it. You might need to refresh your page or wait a few days to see it.


Thank you. ¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## Jimbob_Disco

mkellogg said:


> I'm not sure why it was left out.  Maybe I didn't like it for some reason when we moved to Xenforo.  Whatever the case, I just added it. You might need to refresh your page or wait a few days to see it.


Thank you very much!


----------



## jann

mkellogg said:


> I'm not sure why it was left out.


Perhaps because 
(a) we kept all the old smileys from vBulletin and didn't add any from Xenforo (i.e., the one you just added is now the odd man out),
and/or
(b) the vB smilies include  (keystroke shortcut: :confused:), which pretty much covers the same "er... what?" idea. 

Just guessing.


----------



## mkellogg

jann said:


> (b) the vB smilies include  (keystroke shortcut: ), which pretty much covers the same "er... what?" idea.


I think that might have been it. The  is just much more intuitive for me.  Maybe I'm not young enough, but the big eye in the new one leaves _me_ confused.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

The true meaning of the *emoticon *o_0 never was well represented by any *emoji*


----------



## swift

Here’s what happened with Xenforo’s smileys.


----------



## mkellogg

We will be moving to Xenforo 2.0 this spring. I see it has a whole new group of default smileys and er...what has changed quite a bit.  We will probably go through the discussion swift linked to again about what to keep and what should be changed.


----------



## VicNicSor

This "er ... what?" smile looks at you, patronizingly, as if you just said something he thinks to be stupid/silly I think it's quite different from "".

Even their descriptions are quite different: "confused" and "er ... what?". Is my impression wrong?


----------



## Jimbob_Disco

So glad it’s sorted - I’ve even adopted it in my signature now!


----------

